# Price for green ash lumber



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to build a medium size woodworking bench and am trying to round up some lumber for it.
I'm currently speaking to a person in my hometown about possibly purchasing some green ash lumber that they had sawn from a tree on their property some time ago (more than a year or two, I think). It is rough-sawn about 4/4 or 5/4 (should plane out to about an inch) and is air-dried. This person is trying to find a fair bd/ft price for this lumber and is having some trouble getting quotes. I mentioned that sales are not that good right now, and the difference (slight, from my point of view) of air-drying vs. kiln drying.

Would any of you care to take a stab at pricing this lumber? What would you sell it for? I know my uncle recently purchased about 300 bd/ft of ash at a farm auction for about $35.00 but I don't think I'm going to find a deal like that!

Thanks for any help.
Andy


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I get $1.50 bft for ash here, $2 for really nice stuff/wide boards if a guy wants to pick and choose.
I see it other places for $1-1.25, it's one of the cheapest hardwoods because of the emeral ash bored so many are being removed and dumped on the market.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

4/4 and 5/4 seem too thin to make a work bench. 6/4- 9/4 are more typical. But who am I to say.


$1.00-1.25 seem typical for our local area if it is good quality. But I haven't been milling much ash so that's subjective.

Shame about the EAB.:sad: Seems ash may go the way of the American Chestnut. Maybe everyone ought to stock up before it's too late.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

You both kind of confirmed what I was thinking, though I've seen walnut and cherry offered around here lately for $1.00 a bdft too so...

Dirtclod, Yes it is a little thin and I haven't ruled out using 2x syp, having read Christopher Shwarz book "Workbenches"(Cool book, cool benches).

As you say even if I don't end up using it for the WB, I may pick some up anyway.

Thanks again.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I have some high quality kiln dried white ash being delivered today for $2/BF, which I think is a pretty nice deal.


----------

